# Did it again, jacks every other cast.(pic,video)



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

Nice sunrise today, went with Martin and some of his friends, the jacks were in full force, caught a bunch in no time, this lasted for two hours, catch and release after the cooler was full.

cooler and jacks










video link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laVEDYx3NHY

enjoy.


----------



## PoppinPilz11 (Nov 15, 2006)

yes i was apart of that over here in jupiter, then i went to the inlet and caught some nice snapper, nice video.


----------



## Chad S (Oct 23, 2006)

What lure were you using airnuts? Nice sunrise, great video.

Chad


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

*lures*

kastmaster and robers


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*No*

Sharks today??? Jacks are okay...if you know how to cook them Jacks are always okay


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> Sharks today??? Jacks are okay...if you know how to cook them Jacks are always okay


How do you cook a jack?:--|


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Well*

it's a spanish thing I can't tell you, unless you have proof of being from spanish roots...heh heh..I had a friend who mom made meatball out of jacks I thought the same thing:--| But they were great. And maybe it's just me, cause i like Bluefish also


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

VICIII said:


> How do you cook a jack?:--|


I usually just rinse the sand off and put them in the microwave for 20 to 30 minutes. You can tell they're done when they explode....


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I believe Eddie uses those for shark bait, Itried one once but I'm not spanish so....it sucked.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Surf Fish, you are fulla crap.....THAT ain't how you cook jacks....Didja read that on the 'net somewhere///    :--| :--| 

The way you cook jacks is to fillet them, don't bother washing the sand off, and nail the fillets to a board....

Put the board in the sun until the edges of the fish begin to curl and flies are blowing it...

Preheat the gas grill to the point the letters are melting off and set the fillets and board in the grill, fish side down.

Wait until the fish has all burned off the boards, pull the nails out and eat the boards....

I KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT BECAUSE I EAT JACKS 300 DAYS A YEAR!!!!.....


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

you two are killing me tonight!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I heard that you can smoke them. I really don't know how you would light them though.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I*

was told by a Expert cook that it could be done...So that enough for me   It's been a fun nite on the Forum...I did'nt realize all the talent we have...


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree with railroader. I have yet to meet someone who has a jack recipie I'd trust. The sun "aging" in his recipie is the key to success.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> I believe Eddie uses those for shark bait, Itried one once but I'm not spanish so....it sucked.


Unfortunately I was given some before I knew what it was and :--| it made blues taste great...

Airnuts how do you hook these for shark bait.. strips - whole - fillet ?


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

*shark bait*

The best part is the head, hook it thru the nose, I cut the rest of the fish in 2 or 3 parts depending on the size of the fish and use this chunks as bait.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks...
here sharky..... here sharky...


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

i have this great book by Sunset called 'fish & shellfish a to z' and it says jacks ''if properly bled and handled?(i guess that means kept cold?) the meat is rich but mild tasting''. also ''for best flavor, skin fillets and remove as much of the red muscle underneath as possible, jack is best cooked smoked or barbecued''. 
i have never eaten the yellow tails but have had amberjack several times and really like it. but you got to remember i like blues, especially the 1 to 2 lb. size, bled, filleted and fried, i think are pretty good. but then you got to remember i like mullet...i could go on and on, but i do draw the line at carp


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Here is a compilation of other people's opinions about eating Jacks; a list of reasons why I don't intend to eat them:

Wind knots - Simply put, Jacks cause wind knots, and when your line gets wrapped around them it adheres to their skin, and then the smoked barbequed jack ends up tasting like your line.

Cut fingers. - If not fileted properly, jacks are bony. When trying to saw through the bone, it often happens that the filet knife ends up cutting your fingers right off. 

Abrasion. - I find Jack's attitudes to be extremely abrasive when hooked. 

Poor knot strength. - A big 20-lb jack will often get away if you use braid which is known to have poor knot strength. This makes it all the harder to land them and actually eat them. Don't use braid to catch your Jacks, it sucks.

Top shots/bottom shots = more knots = more points of failure. - After reading about someone catching a jack and him and his new wife eating it, she divorced him. The guy ended up committing suicide and in his farewell note, he said it was because he felt like the Jack incident was his own personal "point of failure", since he had failed to catch and cook up a decent fish for his new bride.

Like a hacksaw when it comes in contact with rod and reel components. - Screw the hacksaw, we call them Jacksaw's because they trash your ultralight superduper braid spooled combos. To counter this, use a 6500 baitcaster (JettyPark28 will loan ya one if you aint got one), and spool it up with 1000-lb mono and you should be good to go when targeting Jacksaw's.

Visibility - much easier for the fish to see than mono. - You can see that a jack aint gonna taste good when you fillet him and "cut your finger" and bleed all in the nice red meat. You think braid is visible? Wait till your dinner guests see your blood all over those Jack Filets!  

No stretch - more stress on rod, reel, and knots. - If you pull a Jack by the head and the tail at the same time, they don't stretch at all like other quality fish like Flounder do. 

Cost factor. - Jack's don't cost a lot to eat, but when you end up having to go to the emergency room to to re-attach your cut fingers, you lose your new wife, and your ultralight combo with all that expensive braid explodes because of no stretch, then you have to ask yourself: is catching, cleaning, and eating Jack's really worth it???

Now Surf Fish, I am really sorry for not agreeing with your opinion, but I don't see any benefits to eating Jacks with all the potential downfalls outlined above. Those are my thoughts, based on what I've read, written by what I feel are reliable sources, and based on what people I've fished with have told me about eating Jacks, even though they aren't in sync with the world according to Surf Fish. 

Even some guy who once visited the IGFA hall of fame once told me they weren't good to eat. And I'm sorry, but when a guy who has actually visited the IFGA hall of fame tells me they taste like crap, I tend to put a little more weight on his results then when somebody at P&S says "jacks are good eatin'". As further proof to support my highly intelligent and educated opinion, I found this web site that confirms it, so it must be true:

http://www.thejump.net/id/Jack-Crevalle.htm


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

This is great stuff. 

Yes, there are people who eat jacks, I know this because I've had them run up and ask for them once I've prepared to toss them back over the side.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

to go with emanuel, I've had one worse. I've had some people ask for my hardhead cats when i'm throwing them back. That's a bad situation for a person, actually reduced to eating hardheads.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

cpn_aaron said:


> to go with emanuel, I've had one worse. I've had some people ask for my hardhead cats when i'm throwing them back. That's a bad situation for a person, actually reduced to eating hardheads.


thats another mystery to me why people say the saltwater catfish aren't good eating but the sail cats are considered good eating. they essentially look the same to me except for the long dorsal fin. anybody know why the difference in taste? is it 'cause the sails normally swim open ocean and not backwater?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I hate*

to admit it, but i have eaten a sailcat and the meat was kinda of sweet,I don't know how true this is. But don't sailcats only hit livebait..thats the only time i have ever caught them. but on eating jacks, they werent that bad granted i didnt know what i was eating, his mom just put the meatballs out and we started eating....But then again It could have been all the beer that day also


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Kz*

That was better than _mono good _it was _*Braid Great*_.... I like the new tude this forum has got in to...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Here is a compilation of other people's opinions about eating Jacks; a list of reasons why I don't intend to eat them:
> 
> Wind knots - Simply put, Jacks cause wind knots, and when your line gets wrapped around them it adheres to their skin, and then the smoked barbequed jack ends up tasting like your line.
> 
> ...



HOWLING WITH LAUGHTER..... 

Nice, KZ!


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

LOL....at the "made blues taste great" comment....I like blues....smoked or made into cakes. We caught some of those Jacks in the keys...great fighters....we took one back to camp and cleaned it....meat looked good, firm......then it started wiggeling........WORMS....yeah, I know 'cook em out'...and 'lots of other fish got em too'....but between the mangrooves and the jack?....Jack=shark bait (preferably alive).

Lou

I almost forgot......great video and sunrise....


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*Now Surf Fish, I am really sorry for not agreeing with your opinion, but I don't see any benefits to eating Jacks *

Doh. Are we still pouting about braided line? Our wittle feelings still hurt? Maybe we can get the moderators to make a "Kiddie" forum, and then we can go argue over there where the big guys don't have to read it all. 

I don't remember saying I eat them - I just like to put them in the micowave and watch them explode. You know, like those little packages of ketchup.

Go "re-read" that a couple times, maybe you'll get it on the third or fourth try....


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I've eaten sailcats, they taste just like freshwater cats. I've only ever caught them on live as well, but that could just be luck of the draw. I think hardheadds taste as bad as people say because if you've cut one open you can see the meat. It's puss yellow with big fat deposits through the meat. Just looking at it you can tell its terrible. Like jacks, they have "red meat", but the rest of the fillet, even bled, if pink. And this pink isn't tasty salmon or tuns pink. It's rank pink.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

LouDog said:


> LOL....at the "made blues taste great" comment....I like blues....smoked or made into cakes. We caught some of those Jacks in the keys...great fighters....we took one back to camp and cleaned it....meat looked good, firm......then it started wiggeling........WORMS....yeah, I know 'cook em out'...and 'lots of other fish got em too'....but between the mangrooves and the jack?....Jack=shark bait (preferably alive).
> 
> Lou
> 
> I almost forgot......great video and sunrise....


Oh, worms, man that aint cool. years ago i heard people say the same thing about amberjack having parasites (or worms) in the tail area and that is why they were thought of as a no keeper fish. man i would not want to eat that either. maybe some of the amberjack and yellow tails dont have the worms in them. at least that is what i hope with the amberjack i have eaten but then again i might have worms


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

You have to be careful with worms in the meat. It's a common thing for some fish species (large mouth bass as well) and they can at times be a termatode parasite. You can cook out worms, but the trematodes create cooking-proof cysts in the meat that are viable eggs. You ingest the cysts and they hatch out in you. Usually they just hook on to your intestine, but some travel the blood to attach in muscle.
Just thought I'd give that little heads up to people who find worms in the fish. It's easier to just cut the worm filled portions away or better yet, use those fillets for shark and red bait.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

cpn_aaron said:


> You have to be careful with worms in the meat. It's a common thing for some fish species (large mouth bass as well) and they can at times be a termatode parasite. You can cook out worms, but the trematodes create cooking-proof cysts in the meat that are viable eggs. You ingest the cysts and they hatch out in you. Usually they just hook on to your intestine, but some travel the blood to attach in muscle.
> Just thought I'd give that little heads up to people who find worms in the fish. It's easier to just cut the worm filled portions away or better yet, use those fillets for shark and red bait.


 :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--|:--| :--|


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, careful what you eat. I always check my filets before cooking. I used to be a cook in a restaurant and amberjack was always full of worms in the tail area. As for cysts, I'd cut them out, but I'm super careful and if the fish doesn't look healthy, he ain't going in my cooler for sure.


----------

